# Canon Pixma IP4850 - Drucker wird nicht erkannt?



## AeroX (17. Februar 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

hallo leute, 

hab hier ein problem mit meinem drucker. Der drucker hat bei meiner freundin faxen gemacht und einfach nicht gedruckt.. error meldungen etc.

Jetzt sitz ich hier mit dem Ding an meinem Rechner und erstes Problem: Drucker wurde nicht erkannt kommt die Fehlermeldung auf dem Bild unten.
Ich hoffe man kann mir sagen was man da machen kann?! Bleibt bestimmt nicht das einzigste problem was ich haben werde..
Treiber sind die aktuellsten installiert.

mfg und danke schonmal..


----------



## Tech-Freak0 (17. Februar 2013)

Hallo Aerox, dass der Drucker ab und an mal Faxen macht kommt vor ! Hast du denn versucht einmal den Treiber neu zu installieren? Das ist häufig die Lösung des Problems. 
Ansonsten vielleicht mal Antivirus ausschalten! Dann sollte die USB Druckerunterstützung installiert werden, wenn noch nicht vorhanden.Wenn dann eine Meldung von deinem System kommt, dass kommt, dass nach Treibern gesucht werden soll, zustimmen. Dann in c: /Windows suchen lassen. Normalerweise sollte dan die USB Druckerunterstützung gefunden werden.
Gruß


----------



## AeroX (17. Februar 2013)

Hi, Treiber hab ich runtergeschmissen und neu installiert. Antivir ist aus - Fehlermeldung bleibt die gleiche leider..


----------



## AeroX (18. Februar 2013)

Keiner ne Idee?


----------



## AeroX (19. Februar 2013)

Jetzt villt einer?


----------



## AeroX (23. Februar 2013)

Keiner ne Ahnung?


----------



## Gothic1806 (23. Februar 2013)

Hmmmm ich würd halt einfach sagen *Er ist Kaputt *.

Wenn er bei 2 Systemen den gleichen Fehler zeigt .


Mfg  Markus


----------



## AeroX (24. Februar 2013)

Ich werde ihn nochmal an einem anderen System testen mal gucken ob er auch da nicht erkannt wird. Wäre ja doof wenn er wirklich kaputt ist -.-


----------

